# Looking kayaking sponsorship..



## kmherring (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been kayaking for a few years now, just started whitewater kayaking this past year. The gear can be rather expensive sometimes. So it got me thinking, can I get sponsored? Is there a way to get sponsored so I can get gear at a discount.

Sent from my LGUK410 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Quit your job, move into your car (or your brother's garage), take a vow of poverty, become a raft guide and work somewhere where you can get Pro-Deal. In the process become an expert kayaker and ask around for sponsorships.

I would suggest you're more likely to fracture vertebrae in the process than you are to actually get sponsored.

You could also keep your real job and get used shit off of Mountainbuzz, Craigslist or related sites.

I see you're in North Carolina. Winning the Green Race or going huge during Gauley Fest would help.

Snotty sarcasm aside, the guys I worked with at the NOC in the mid 80s who were mind boggling good made peanuts for income but spent over 300 days paddling every year. It's basically a lifestyle choice.

Best of luck.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Are you comfortable living in a van/ truck and making less than $10,000 per year?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

NO.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 9, 2004)

*interested in sponsorship? I'd read this first...*

I've been kayaking nearly a quarter of a century, sponsored for half my life, and on team JK for just over a decade... that said here's my advice for anyone who wants to get sponsored:

Boyd's Whitewater Updates: So you want to Sponsored? ...a must read if you've ever thought about it


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Become an absolute badass... in every facet of life.
Or at least make it appear so...
Never leave your gopro at home...

Orrrrrrr..... just buy used gear like the rest of us poverty boaters.

Oh wait... I see that this question has already been answered... this new version of the Buzz is kinda messing with me....


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

To hell with this new fangled MB theme


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

The idea of sponsorship is that you are such a great kayaker that companies give you discounted gear so that people see you using their stuff. Since you started whitewater this year, you are not a great kayaker. So, the answer is NO.

Buy some cheap gear and have fun learning to kayak.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Can you get sponsored in the first couple years of being involved in the sport? Probably not. 

Can you get a full or part time job at a shop that sells paddling gear and get pro-deals that will get you the gear for cost plus 10%? Most likely yes. There are lots of these shops, be it with a local independent retailer or a place like REI and similar.

In my experience you still get the pro-deals even working a few days a month, so go ask your local paddle shop if they need someone to fill in hours a few days a month. They probably can't afford to pay great rates, but you'll get a bit of cash to spend on the gear and the discount that comes with it. 

Back in the day (10 years ago or so) I worked for Mountain Quest Sports (Now Alpine Quest) in this way and actually took my pay in the form of gear off the racks in the shop.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 9, 2004)

That actually is really great advice... working in an outfitter store is the best sponsorship you can get, especially if they use 3point5 (the employee purchase version of promotive). You actually earn cash for your time and get discounts from all those companies instead of just one or two. You learn the industry and get to meet lots of new people.

No one gets free boats, not even EJ. Free boats are a myth. EJ even has his own team account that he pays into from his salary. You either earn boats for an excessive amount of work as a part of your employment in a factory or in boat sales, or you just get discounts. We get discounts and then have to sell our boats to break even... or sell them early to make gas money. Maybe if our sport grows again it'll be realistic to be a true "pro kayaker", but right now everyone has some sort of day job or they're sponsored by mom and dad or a trust fund... or they live in a van.

I'm a teacher and kayaker... I wear a tie during the week, then I drive a bunch on the weekends and film it. That's the current reality of our sport. Free gear happens, but you earn that too... and not by being a good kayaker.

An outfitter store that'll give you time to boat is really ideal.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

For sure. It works really well for people with seasonal jobs like teachers too. They can get a job at the store for the summer while school is out. You make lots of friends to go do fun with stuff working at those types of places too. There were several teachers that worked part-time at MQS while I was there.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm a retail buyer and several of our staff are killing it on 3point5. They learn our product line and they get rewarded for it. They score better there than most prodeals offered. It's win-win.


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

Just a thought...

One might be happier not making paddling their work....

Go to school and get a job that allows for a flexible schedule, reasonable wage, and travel opportunities. The growing trend in the paddling community I've seen is: medical and nursing in particular. 2-4 years of education isn't too long to wait for a good paying and flexible career. 

I'm in the medical field myself, and it really works well for a whitewater lifestyle. 

~B


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

3point5 is sick!


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

Ok I will do it.


So you want to be a pro boater!!!!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTaIi4Wl4s


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

burnor said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> I'm in the medical field myself, and it really works well for a whitewater lifestyle.
> 
> ~B


also, education field has slow summers??


----------

